# Extremely important opera question



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Do women still wear evening gloves to the opera?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Do women still wear evening gloves to the opera?


They do, but they're green. They're made of the skin of a certain green monster/llama thingy.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Even more important question: should opera be banned?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Even more important question: should opera be banned?


From public performance? Only in Boston.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would wear them.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Couchie said:


> I would wear them.


Do some people actually still wear them, Met or ROH goers?


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

Also at English festival opera like Glyndbourne and Grange Park.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I wear them to bed every night. 

They're a bit cumbersome, but not nearly as bad as the taffeta gown, high heels, and pearls.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Ok, so we're doing fine in here......


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Do some people actually still wear them, Met or ROH goers?


Never seen any opera goers wearing them .. however at Faust on Sunday .. one of the artists was wearing longish gloves


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I have never seen them worn, although I have never been to an opening night/gala performance. And that includes ROH in the 1970s and the Bayerische Staatsoper in the 1980s, where I actually had seats in the stalls thanks to a friend singing with them.

I will not be wearing them to the Met, but I also will not be wearing office wear, as I did in the 1970s as I used to come straight from work (I was sitting way up in the gods anyway so it didn't matter). I already have two outfits, dressy, in mind! For me, part of the fun--if there is time to do so--is dressing up!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FF - I like dressing up but did enjoy wearing posh jeans & casual top for the Faust matinee last Sunday.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Never seen any opera goers wearing them .. however at Faust on Sunday .. one of the artists was wearing longish gloves


I must say Rene Pape looks fabulous in evening wear. Who knew?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I must say Rene Pape looks fabulous in evening wear. Who knew?


Méphistophélès sits on a chair to one side of the stage while the gruesome ballet takes place. Before Pape sat down he went to hitch up his trousers like guys do automatically before they sit down then remembered he was wearing a dress. He looked like a pantomime dame.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Couchie said:


> I would wear them.


You have arms?


----------

